# PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2010)

*PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]


----------



## Pyroplan (14. September 2010)

*PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Ich brauch zwar keins mehr, aber ich denke für Studenten/Mobiles wäre mal was gutes.

 - 12,1" bis 13,3" LED TFT
 - Intel ULV CPU (egal ob alten Core2Duo, i3 oder i5)
 - 4GB RAM
 - mind. 320gb festplatte. (SSD wenn dann nur optional)
 - Onboard intel 4500 + dediziert ne ATI 5650 oder so zum umschalten
    - Alternativ auch mit Nvidia zum umschalten. was halt sparsamer ist.
 - Optisches Laufwerk nicht zwingend notwendig. Lieber dünneres Gehäuse
 - Bei der Größe 6 Zellen. 8 würden auch bei 13,3" gehen.
   (Sollte ne Akkulaufzeit von 5-6 Stunden ergeben)
 - Gewicht sollte je nach materialen bis zu knapp über 2kg gehen

edit: und wenn der preis unter 700eur ist, dann habt ihr gute arbeit geleistet^^
ansonsten wird HP mit ihren TouchSmarts und Touchscreens die bessere Lösung


----------



## dangee (14. September 2010)

*PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Für mich wäre ein Arbeitsnotebook interessant, welches auch mobil ist. Ganz nach eigentlicher Aufgabe 

Dementsprechend wäre das Optimus von der Konfiguration schon passend. Das ganze mit 13" wäre nur prima!

*- Display-Größe: 12-13,3"
- Prozessor: Core i5-5xxUM*
*- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2Gb
- Massenspeicher: HDD 500 GB
- Grafikprozessor: Intel HD + GeForce GTS 260M *(diskussionswürdig...)*
- Optisches Laufwerk: optional
- Akkukapazität: >55Wh
- Gewicht: ~2,5kg*


----------



## P4TriX206 (14. September 2010)

*PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

- Display-Größe -> 15,6"
- Prozessor -> ab i5-540M
- Arbeitsspeicher -> ab 4GB DDR3 1333
- Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) -> ab HDD 250GB -> SSD OCZ 128 GB
- Grafikprozessor -> ab GTX 460M -> vll auch eine Radeon 6000 mit vergleichbarer Leistung wenn sie den noch dieses Jahr rauskommen
- Optisches Laufwerk -> DVD-Brenner
- Akkukapazität -> So lange wie möglich 
- Gewicht -> wenn möglich max. knapp über 3 Kilo
- WLAN n, Blauzahn 3.0 und Webcam mit min. 2MegaPixel und USB3.0
- und endlich mal eine Soundkarte die mehr als Stereo Sound macht vll auch keine Realtek (meisten Notebooks verwenden eine Realtek 2xx Soundkarte)

PS: bei meinem Notebook macht der neuste Realtek Soundtreiber Probleme mit Skype(es werden keine Hintergrund Geräusche gefiltert bzw. der Windows Sound wird nicht automatisch leiser gestellt sobald ein anrufe kommt und das Mic stellt sich immer Automatisch auf leise sobald der Komp. Modus SP3 an ist)


----------



## Eversio (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Für mich als Studenten wäre folgendes gut

-Display: 13,3" non-glare
-CPU    :AMD Turion II Neo K625
-Ram    :4GB 1333MHz
-Grafik  :ATi Radeon 4225 onboard 
-HDD    :320Gb oder größer 
-Optisches Laufwerk: DVD-Brenner
-Akkukapazität:>5h
-Gewicht: weniger ist mehr ~2kg

halt mobil, aber HD-fähig. Mattes 13,3" Display für den Außeneinsatz ist mittlerweile echt eine Seltenheit geworden, deswegen ein Grund in diese Nische vorzustoßen(?).


----------



## Z28LET (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Mein Wunsch Notebook:*

- Display-Größe - *13-14"Spiegelnd oder Matt, wichtig: Hell >250cd/m2 und guter Kontrast >400:1*
- Prozessor - *Core i5 fast egal welcher.*
- Arbeitsspeicher - *4GB*
- Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) -* relativ leise, schnelle und stromsparende HDD*
- Grafikprozessor - *Nvidia GT325m-GT335m* + *Optimus (also Intelgrafik muss nutzbar sein)*
- Optisches Laufwerk - *DVD/Brenner*
- Akkukapazität - *8 Zellen ab 75Wh/ 6 echte Stunden im Wlan surfen sollen möglich sein.*
- Gewicht -* bis 2,1 / 2,2Kg

Dazu eine gute Tastatur, die auch für Vielschreiber geeignet ist.
Optional mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
WLan nach n-Standard, schön wenn auch im 5GHz bereich.
Touchpad multitouchfähig.
Gehäuse nicht zu billiges Plastig!
Webcam > 0,3 Megapixel
e-SATA und/oder USB3 Anschluss
Preisbreich, bis 950Euro


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Na, kommt drauf an. 
Was ich mal wissen möchte: Kann man mittlerweile noch an 15" oder 15,4" kommen? Da is ja die Auswahl praktisch nicht existent im Gegensatz zu den 16:9ern...

Wichtig ist mir eher die Anschlussmöglichkeit/Bildschirm, also

15,4", MATT
4x USB (2 davon USB 3.0 nach Möglichkeit)
 Exresscard-Slot 34/54
 Wlan b/g/n
 VGA/HDMI (ggf. DP zusätzlich)
eSata
 DVD-Brenner

Die Innereien:


HD 5650, schneller VRAM, min. 512MB
4GB RAM
Phenom II X2 620 o. Phenom II X4 N930

Was aber eher schwierig zu sein scheint: Ein Mainboard-Bios, wo man endlich mal untervolten o.ä. kann, ggf. auch Übertakten (ohne Spannungserhöhung wäre schon mehr als man sonst hat) und derartige Einstellungen tätigen kann.
Klar, Notebooks != Desktop, aber das wäre für mich mal ein echtes Plus.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Wie wäre es damit? Ein netter Desktopersatz.  Selber Konfigurieren wäre natürlich am besten.

- Display-Größe: 17" Non Glare (LED)
- Prozessor: Core i7-820QM
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4GB DDR-1333mhz
- Massenspeicher: 2 x 500GB HDD 7.200 rpm + 80GB SSD
- Grafikprozessor: AMD 5870M oder Nvidia GTX480M (Alternativ CF/SLI)
- Optisches Laufwerk: Blu-Ray Combo-Laufwerk
- Akkukapazität: -
- Gewicht: -
- Besonders: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit, W-LAN, Tastatur mir Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Stabiles Gehäuse, Soundkarte mit 5.1 / 7.1


----------



## LordMirdalan (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Ich brauch demnächst eins und schau mich nach so etwas um:

- Display-Größe - 15,6" Matt,  Auflösung: 1366x768
- Prozessor -  Phenom X4
- Arbeitsspeicher - 4GB
- Massenspeicher - pfeilschnelle SSD, 120 GB mit Sandforce Controller
- Grafikprozessor - AMD 5650, vielleicht im Oktober 6650 oder 6730 wenns mit TDP hinhaut
- Optisches Laufwerk - DVD-Brenner
- Akkukapazität - mit Optimierungen wie Displayhelligkeit und undervolten sollten 7 h möglich sein
- Gewicht - bis 2 kg


----------



## insekt (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Mein Wunsch-Notebook (vermutlich nicht realisierbar).

Ein nettes Desktop-Replacement:

18,4" Mattes Full-HD Display
4 GB RAM
Intel i5-520M
ATI HD5870M oder Nvidia GeForce 470M
160GB Intel Postville SSD (oder 80GBSSD + 250GB HDD)
Akku (unwichtig soviel wie möglich)
Island-Style Tastatur mit Beleuchtung
Halbwegs vernünftige Lautsprecher
Netzteil anschluss HINTEN oder wenigstens Links (nicht an der Maushand) oder zumindest Gewinkelter Anschluss
USB 3.0
eSATA (sollte Standard sein inzwischen, genau wie HDMI/Displayport)
Webcam (einfache Reicht)
Kein Hochglanzgehäuse, schöne Matte schwarze oberflächen ohne Fingerabdrücke am liebsten ALU-Gehäuse.
WLAN-N
Bluetooth 3.0
Gewicht ist egal, das Teil wird eh nur von einem Schreibtisch zum nächsten geschleppt.
Achja als Optisches Laufwerk wär ein Blu-Ray Spieler ganz nett, alternativ ein Slot-In DVD Laufwerk.
Und möglichst nichtsoviel Touchkram, lieber physische Buttons für Lautstärke etc.

Wer baut mir jetzt sowas? 
Wenn Dell in ihren Workstations nicht immer so (für normalos) untaugliche Grafikkarten einbauen würden :p


----------



## JohnSmith (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

*- Display-Größe - *15"*
- Prozessor - *Core i3 oder i5*
- Arbeitsspeicher - *4GB*
- Massenspeicher - *HDD mit 250GB reicht völligaus*
- Grafikprozessor - *ab Radeon Mobility 5470*
- Optisches Laufwerk - *DVD/Brenner*
- Akkukapazität - *8 Zellen ab 75Wh

Wlan n sollte es haben und natürlich einen HDMI Anschluss.
eSATA wäre auch wünschenswert.
Schön wäre vllt auch USB3.0


----------



## Alex555 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

17 Zoll Full HD Display (LED) 
Sockel 1156 (Desktop) mit I5 750 (oc im Bios möglich)
Mobility Radeon HD 5870 oder GTX 285M 
4GB DDR 3 1333 Mhz RAM (Timings im Bios einstellbar) 
2HDDS: 1SSD (os) 32GB + 1 HDD 500GB 7,2k rpm
9Zellen akku für wenigstens bisschen Laufzeit
Gute Lautsprecher mit eingebautem Subwoofer
2x USB 2.0 2x USB 3.0, HDMI, Expresscard 
Gehäuse aus leichtem, aber stabilem Material 
Netzteil mit ausreichend Power 
WLAN N natürlich 
DVD Brenner bzw Bluray reader 
Gigabit Ethernet LAN zum richtigen zocken 
Lufteinlässe unten + links Luftauslässe hinten 
2 Lüfter, 1x CPU , 1x GPU ( Grosse, langsame Lüfter (wegen Lautstärke) 
Schöne Tastatur, und fertig


----------



## xDave78 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Also PCGH wenn ihr ERNSTHAFT nen GamingNotebook baun wollt: auf keinen  Fall FullHD, das wird euch JEDER der mitm Lappi zockt sagen (zudem gibt  es schon genug mit FHD - mir als jahrelangem Notebookzocker käme es  nicht ins haus). HD+ ist optimal. Screensize so zwischen 16 - 17,3" in 16:9 oder 16:10.  Als Grafikkarte kommt eh nur ne HD5870m in Frage: die Fermi ist zu teuer  und leistet nicht viel mehr und alle anderen sind veraltet. HDMI muss dran sein. USB3 nicht vergessen.Zum BD Schaun reicht nen HDMI Anschluss aus. CPU (Core i) usw halt Standart...500GB HDD (ein zweiter Schacht wäre wichtig um SSD nachzurüsten odfer direkt einzubaun fürs OS).


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Dann fange ich mal an
@Pyroplan u. dangee
Such euch hier was aus
@P4TriX206
Kommt bald raus
@Z28LET
Auch schon da
@*<<Painkiller>>*
Mit Radeon 5870 oder Nvidia 480M

Hier noch ein paar, so zum Abschluss :
@JohnSmith
Sogar Non-Glare
@Alex555
Bis auf die Sache mit SO1156...


----------



## Spyware (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Nach sowas suche ich schon lange, wird aber wohl nie kommen...*

- Display-Größe     *14" 1440x900 16:10Mattund Hell*
- Prozessor       *     Core i5 540m-620m*
- Arbeitsspeicher  *4gb*
- Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) *500 gb 7200 upm*
- Grafikprozessor  *mobility radeon 5770 oder eine der neueren 6er Mittelklasse mit umschaltmöglichkeit auf Chipsatzgrafik*
- Optisches Laufwerk *blu-ray standard*
- Akkukapazität* ~70wh*
- Gewicht* 2,5 kg max
USB3, eSata, Expresscard 54, HDMI 
Aluminium und Magnesiumlegierungen

Preis: wenn Qualität und Display stimmt, dann ~1200 Euro


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*



> @<<Painkiller>>
> Mit Radeon 5870 oder Nvidia 480M



Na Hurra! Ein i3 für eine 480M! 

Ich such sowas hier:

Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TZ091V

Nur ohne Hitzeprobleme. 

Und für nen i3 zahl ich doch keine 1900€.


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Is ja auch konfiguriebar, aber bei 800€+ für eine Nv480M Hatt Nvidia sich echt selbst abgeschossen, nur gleube ich das PCGH da auch keinen besseren Preis bekommt . Ich meine dafür bekommts du 2*480GTX aber ohne M! Wie die das kalkuliert haben...


----------



## Z28LET (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

@Spartaner25
ich weis zwar nicht, wie du auf dieses kommst, aber die Hälfte stimmt mit meinen Wünschen nicht überein. 

1. dort ein 4 Kern i7 in 45nm. Nööö, ich möchte einen i5 haben.
2. kleiner Akku, ich will "ab Werk" einen grossen/starken Akku.
3. Sicherlich hat das Ding keinen Wlan n-Standard mit 5Ghz.
4. Ich wage einfach mal zu behaupten, das Display ist eher mau, was Leuchtkraft und insbesondere Kontrast angeht.
5. nur etwas, aber zu schwer

Nicht ganz so wichtig, fehlt aber trotzdem zu meinem Wunschnotebook, beleuchtete Tastatur. 
Optimus, ist das drin? (Das ist ne Frage)


----------



## angelicanus (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

*Display:* 15" 1366x768px oder 1680x1050px
*Prozessor:* i5 ab 520 oder i7-620m
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4gb
*Massenspeicher:* 64gb ssd + 320 oder 500 gb hdd 7200upm
*Grafikprozessor:* HD 5870 oder nvidia gtx460m
*Optischeslaufwerk:* Bluray + DVD-Brenner

so oder so ähnlich wäre schon ganz cool


----------



## Kuanor (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Display:18,4 Zoll Matt/cool wäre 21 Zoll gibts aber noch nich
Prozessor:AMD Phenom 2 X 4 B.E. Modell X920 mit 2,3 GH
Arbeitsspeicher:4-6 GB
Massenspeicher:1-2 750 GB HDD,wenn bezahlbar Option SSD gleiche Grösse
Grafik:Mobile HD 5870 oder Nachfolger wenns den gibt 6870
Optisches Laufwerk:BluRay Combo oder Brenner


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Display: 13 Zoll
CPU: i3 oder i5
RAM: 4GB
Massenspeicher: Wenn möglich 1x SSD ca. 60GB , 1x HDD 250GB beide in 1,8 Zoll dürft rein passen.
Grafik: HD 5650m aufwärts.
Optisches LW: BluRay-LW, DVD Brenner


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

@Z28LET
Waah, Asche über mein Haupt 
Hier, der richtige Link
und dazu einige Tests:
notebookjournal
&
notebookcheck
Bloss sind das Modelle mit dem stärkeren i7-620M und einem grösseren Akku, denn nur die Amis bekommen, weil sie halt... da sind .


----------



## Z28LET (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Bleibt noch der schlechte Bildschirm, die durchwachsene Tastatur, fehlender 5GHz Wlan, zu kleiner Akku, grottige Farbe 

Der i7 6xx ist auch okay, ist ja ein Zweikerner, nur schneller als die i5er Riege.

Aber, das Notebook ist na dran.
So ne Mischung aus diesem, U30JC, PL80JT und Macbook Pro plus noch ein oder zwei Dinge suche ich. Leider ist der Notebookbereich kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Es ist ja eben kein i7 sonder nur der i5 und die Farbe, gut ich hab auch einen in Asus- nenne ich es mal vorsichtig Braun und er ist von der Farbe her halt ... braun, man lebt halt damit .
Und zum Thema Wunschkonzert: Stimmt entweder billig und es passt was nicht oder teuer und es passt, eigentlich ja auch nicht alles .
Aber was ich damit AUsdrücken wollte, ist das es viele dieser Wunschnotebooks schon gibt und diese billiger sind als PCGH & MySN sie herstellen könnten. Sie sind ja auch auf eine gewisse Barbarone auswahl beschränkt. So muss Clevo oder ein anderer Barbarone Hersteller auch mitziehen und ein solches Gehäuse herstellen. Daher wird es kein USB 3 geben wenn kein Hersteller das herstellt oder auch mit denn Biossen ist das so eine Sache. Wenn man übertaktet bricht man ja eigentlich die Garantie, was ja eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, aber als Hersteller eines Notebooks gibst du ja eine Garnatie auf das gesamte Gerät und dann ist das mit Overclocking so eine Sache. 
*Von daher als Frage an die PCGH/MySN:
Wollt ihr die Hardware in ein vorhandenen Barbarone einbauen oder wird auf Grund der Wünsche der User eine Gehäuse gebaut?* Ich glaube ja eher ersteres da zweiteres recht teuer wäre und von daher der Gesamtpreis des Notebooks in die Höhe schießen würde, was ja nicht geplannt ist. Und bei ersterem ist es so das ja nicht alles berücksichtigt werden könnte was die User wünschen. Allso wat is ?
Postskriptum: Sollte eigentlich nicht so lang werden .


----------



## Bellator (14. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Ich denke der High-End-Markt ist durch das 1800€-Notebook einigermaßen abgedeckt - viele der Änderungen, die hier gewünscht werden, sind nur im Detail.
Ein wirklich mobiler günstiger Laptop hingegen ist nicht im Sortiment, dabei wäre ein solcher (wie erwähnt) gerade für Studenten ideal. Außerdem sieht es da bei der Konkurrent eher mau aus. Die einig wirklich günstigen sind von Acer und über deren Qualität wollen wir uns ja nicht wirklich unterhalten. Ernsthafte Alternativen wie Dell verbauen zu schwache Prozessoren und bieten bei den Notebooks mit kleineren Displaygrößen keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Deshalb sieht meine Wunschliste wie folgt aus:
*
- Display-Größe     *13" oder 14" (keinesfalls nur 12"* - *meine armen Augen)*
- Prozessor       *     Core i3-330*
- Arbeitsspeicher  *4gb*
- Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) *320*
- Grafikprozessor *Onboard intel 4500 (zuschaltbare dezidierte GraKa sollte optional sein)*
- Optisches Laufwerk *DVD(Blu ray ist unnötig, dafür hab ich nen 40"-Fernsehen)*
- Akkukapazität *6-Zellen*
- Gewicht* egal

Würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ihr etwas derartiges demnächst im Sortiment habt.

MfG,
Bellator


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

So, der Thread ist zwar schon ein wenig angestaubt, aber ich gebe auch mein Senf dazu.

* Display-Größe* - ca 13"
* Prozessor* - Core i3 o. vergleichbares
* Arbeitsspeicher* - 4GB
* Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD)* - als Option
* Grafikprozessor* - ziemlich egal, habe nicht vor damit zu spielen
* Optisches Laufwerk* - nicht zwingend erforderlich
* Akkukapazität* - so viel wie möglich
* Gewicht* - so wenig wie möglich
* Sonstiges*
  - optional eine beleuchtete Tastatur (bitte-bitte-bitte, damit ist so gut wie gekauft)
  - kein spiegelndes Display
  - Betriebssystem optional
  - optional unterschiedliche Gehäusefarben


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

*- Display-Größe  - *15,6" 
*- Prozessor   - *i5 450 oder i5 520 
*- Arbeitsspeicher  - *4 GB DDR3
*- Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) *-500GB HDD
*- Grafikprozessor  *- ATI Mobility 5850 oder ATI Mobility 5650
*- Optisches Laufwerk - *DVD RW , wahlweise BluRay
*- Akkukapazität - *Ausreichend zum mehrstündigen Spielen 
*- Gewicht - *Egal hauptsache man kanns noch tragen 

So ein Angebot mit Preis von 750-830€ würde mich echt beeindrucken


----------



## mannefix (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

ips Panel


----------



## Shesira (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Notebook: Welche Komponenten wünschen Sie sich? [Anzeige]*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem sehr leistungsfähigen Laptop, mit dem ich aber mobil sein möchte. Der Preis spielt nicht so die große Rolle. Hätte Alienware einen 13,3", würde ich hier zugreifen, denn der Test von dem M11X hat mich überzeugt. Wobei auch die Lautstärke eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich, 11" ist einfach zu klein.
*
Display-Größe* - 13,3"
* Prozessor* - Core i7 - Quad-Core
* Arbeitsspeicher* - 4 - 8 GB
* Massenspeicher SSD* - nie wieder ohne SSD (derzeit die Vertex 2 Extended im Laptop verbaut, die ist sogar schneller als der Raid 10 aus 4 Raptor-Platten in meinem Desktop und zudem silent) - wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, die SSD aus meinem "alten" Laptop zu verbauen
* Grafikprozessor* - 5870 M - umschaltbare Grafik
* Optisches Laufwerk* - DVD-Brenner reicht vollständig aus
* Akkukapazität* - so viel wie möglich
* Gewicht* - spielt nicht so die große Rolle
* Sonstiges* 
- beleuchtete Tastatur
  - kein spiegelndes Display
  - Betriebssystem optional
  - optional unterschiedliche Gehäusefarben - Aussehen spielt auch eine entscheidende Rolle, da er auf Dienstreisen auch zu Präsentationszwecken genutzt werden soll

13,3" ist für mich die optimale Größe um gleichzeitig mobil zu sein und noch einen ausreichend großen Bildschirm zu besitzen. (Besitze derzeit einen Q310 Malin mit P8400 von Samsung, da wird die Grafikkarte schon manchmal schwach...)

Shesira

Edit: Oder findest du, Spartaner25, einen passenden Laptop für mich


----------

